# Sweet jointer at a very nice price



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

PS a tip when dialing in the set screws for 90 and 135 degrees

Bring the unit into the desired angle and slip a thin piece of paper under the set screw after baking it off enough. Tighten until the paper "grabs" when gently pulled. Remove the paper and fine tune from there. I used a very thin cash register receipt.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That 8" model actually looks like a pretty great deal. Do you get any tear out on weird grain? Did the cast iron wings come adjusted correctly for being parallel/coplanar?


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I have not tried it with weird grain. I have no reason to believe that it would perform poorly. The tables are well adjusted.


----------



## marcsitkin (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Left Coaster-

A right coaster here. Looks like the Rikon I looked at at the store the other day. The cutters look staggered, not spiral. Do you think it makes any difference?

I'm looking for a joiner to do light duty to prepare hardwoods for segmented wood turnings. Light cuts on hardwoods. Do you think it will do the job?


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Marc, I'm very happy with it. Do I wish it were longer? Yes. Do I have room for a longer jointer? No.

I use it on hardwoods and softwoods always with light passes.


----------



## Free_Man (Nov 14, 2020)

> I m very happy with this machine…


After several years are you still as happy with it?

I've seen a few reviews that look really good, I'm curious if it stands up under a long term review.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

> I m very happy with this machine…
> 
> After several years are you still as happy with it?
> 
> ...


I sold mine a few months ago after upgrading to the new 10" model. Both work great!!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I have used Cutech's jointer and thickness planer. Both are well worth the money.


----------



## Free_Man (Nov 14, 2020)

Based on the feedback here and other reviews, I've pulled the trigger. Now begins the impatient drumming of the fingers waiting for it to ship..


----------

